# Renouvellement, nouvelle formule.



## Nanou91 (9 Août 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues.
Savez-vous qu'à compter du 1er septembre, un nouveau formulaire CERFA va sortir pour le dossier de renouvellement.
Le  13394-04 va être remplacé par le 13394-05.
Il y aura notamment plus de documents à fournir.
*Les justificatifs à fournir pour une demande de renouvellement (article 2)*
- l'attestation de présence et suivi de la formation obligatoire pour être assistant maternel ; _Pour ma part j'ai juste les 2x30 heures exigées à mon époque._
- la preuve que le candidat s'est présenté aux deux épreuves du CAP accompagnant éducatif petite enfance précisées à l'article 1er de l'arrêté du 5 novembre 2018 relatif à la formation des assistants maternels *ou, pour les assistants maternels agréés avant novembre 2018*, la preuve d'avoir présenté l'unité « Prise en charge de l'enfant » du CAP petite enfance ; _Agréée depuis 1993, Je n'ai jamais présenté cette unité. Et vous ? ? ? _
- les documents justifiant que le candidat a effectivement accueilli au moins un enfant ; _On donne quoi, un certificat de travail ?_
- l'attestation d'assurance « responsabilité civile et professionnelle » applicable au lieu d'exercice de l'activité d'accueil du candidat.

Ensuite ;
*Des pièces supplémentaires peuvent être demandées (article 2)*
L’arrêté prévoit les justificatifs  que les services de PMI sont en droit demander :
- la copie de l'attestation de visite annuelle pour les appareils de chauffage ;
- la copie du certificat de ramonage ;
- la copie de l'attestation d'entretien de la chaudière ;
- la copie du constat des risques d'exposition aux peintures au plomb pour les logements construits avant le 1er janvier 1949 ;
- la copie de la note technique des piscines privatives non closes dont le bassin est enterré ou semi-enterré ;
- en cas de changement de lieu d'exercice ou si le logement de l'assistant maternel ne comportait pas de piscine non close privative dont le bassin est enterré ou semi-enterré lors de la demande d'agrément, la copie de la note technique des piscines non closes privatives dont le bassin est enterré ou semi-enterré.

j'ai reçu mon dossier avant-hier A retourner avant le 21/11. Donc comment ça se passe ?
Si je le renvoie avant le 1er Septembre ça passe sur l'ancien ?
Si je le renvoie après le 1er septembre il sera caduque ? Car je n'ai pas encore fait faire le ramonage annuel du conduit du poêle à pellets.

Certaines sont-elles dans le même cas que moi. Dossier reçu ou a recevoir en Août ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

J ai reçu mon dossier de renouvellement lundi est il doit être retourner pour le 5 septembre maxi  . Donc délai assez court pour le retourner . 

En ce qui concerne l assurance responsabilité civile ça a toujours fait parti des papiers à fournir . 

Documents attestant au moins l acceuil de 1 enfant vous pouvez fournir fiches de paye . Contrat ....mais c est a fournir si c est une 1 er demande de renouvellement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Par contre moi sur mes papiers en ce qui concerne attestation des 120 h de formation + 10 h au premier secours . Attestation de présence à l examen du 1 er module cap petite enfance . Attestation responsabilité civile pro . documents attestant de l acceuil de au moins 1 enfant. Un planing c est dans le cadre d une première demande de renouvellement pour les agréments a partir de 2007


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
Ah moi il n'est pas précisé que c'est pour le 1° renouvellement.
De toute façon, j'enverrai ce qui est demandé dans le Cerfa 04. 
S'ils veulent autre chose ils demanderont. De toute façon mon renouvellement est pour février 2023, pour finir mes 2 derniers contrats en sept et déc 2023. Donc va pas falloir trop me casser les pieds pour à peine 1 an.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

@Sandrine2572 
je viens de lire le texte paru au Journal Officiel, et il n'est pas évident que ce n'est que pour le 1° renouvellement.
Le texte dit : 
"– lors *d’une demande de renouvellement *_(pas précisé la première seulement),_ le candidat fournit également les pièces prévues à l’article D. 421-21 du code de l’action sociale et des familles :
– l’attestation de présence et suivi de la formation obligatoire pour être assistant maternel ;
– la preuve que le candidat s’est présenté aux deux épreuves du CAP accompagnant éducatif petite enfance précisées à l’article 1er de l’arrêté du 5 novembre 2018 relatif à la formation des assistants maternels ou, pour les assistants maternels agréés avant novembre 2018, la preuve d’avoir présenté l’unité « Prise en charge de l’enfant » du CAP petite enfance ;
– les documents justifiant que le candidat a effectivement accueilli au moins un enfant ;
– l’attestation d’assurance « responsabilité civile et professionnelle » applicable au lieu d’exercice de l’activité d’accueil du candidat ;

– lors *d’une première demande de renouvellement *_(là il est précisé la première)_, les documents ou justificatifs permettant d’évaluer que le candidat est engagé dans une démarche d’amélioration continue de sa pratique professionnelle tels qu’énumérés à l’article 1er de l’arrêté du 16 août 2021 relatif à la première demande de renouvellement de l’agrément d’un assistant maternel.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Apparament d un département a l autre beaucoup de choses sont différentes. 

Oui envoyer ce qui vous es demander la actuellement et si il veule des pièces complémentaires il vous les demanderons


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

C est dommage j arrive pas à vous le mettre en photo ( fichier trop lourd ) sur les papiers que j ai reçu lundi il est bien écris lors d un premier renouvellement ....si ça change a partir du 1 er septembre je dois encore avoir l ancienne demande


----------



## Griselda (10 Août 2022)

Pour moi tu dois renvoyer le dossier correspondant au document que le CD t'a transmis et pas un autre donc celui que tu as en main.

Néanmoins pour être certaine qu'on ne vienne pas me chercher des poux j'enverrai mon dossier complet avant le 1er septembre, nous sommes le 10 août c'est TRÈS jouable car seul le Certificat Médical de ton médecin pourrait demander quelques jours, le temps d'aller le voir, tout le reste tu l'a déjà dans tes tiroirs, non?!

Ca te laisse le temps de faire faire le ramonage qui doit de toute façon être fait une fois par an par un professionnel qui te fournira alors un Certificat.

Ensuite non, je n'ai jamais présenté aucun diplôme depuis 20 ans que je suis AM. Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir TRÈS régulièrement participé à des formations continues. Je verrais bien dans 4 ans...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Si il faut faire le ramonage je suis pas sûr qu elle obtienne un rdv dans les temps pour renvoyer le dossier avant le 1 er septembre

Pour ma part je n' ai pas besoin de cela . Dossier reçu lundi il me manque plus qu à aller voir mon médecin pour que le dossier soit complet


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

Moi aussi pour le moment j'ai l'ancien CERFA.
Mais je ne le renverrai pas avant le 1er septembre. Car ma doc est en vacances donc je ne peux pas faire remplir le certificat.
Le ramonage est prévu début septembre.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

J'ai pris RDV chez ma doc. 1° RDV dispo le 1er septembre.... à 15h donc je peux pas,... je bosse.
Premier RDV possible avec mes horaires le mercredi 14 à 8h45. Ce jour là je n'ai que mon petit-fils donc il viendra avec moi.
Et l'entreprise de ramonage est en vacances en Août.  L'an dernier il est venu le 12 septembre. Donc le 13 le certificat de ramonage est expiré.


----------



## B29 (10 Août 2022)

Nanou91
Vous pourriez peut-être avoir un rendez-vous avec le remplaçant de votre médecin ou téléphonez au secrétariat pour expliquer votre situation pour avoir un rdv avant le 1er septembre et le certificat de votre ramonage est valable jusqu'au 11 septembre. C'est encore jouable.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

Vos médecins ont des remplaçants ? C'est cool chez vous.
Moi si elle n'est pas là, soit on attend, soit on va à la maison médicale de l'hôpital. Et vu qu'ils ne me connaissent pas, attester que je ne suis pas atteinte de maladie mentale.. pas facile 😂  😂  😂 
Ça attendra, et du coup quitte à attendre je renverrai le dossier fin octobre. Quand je n'aurai plus que 2 contrats. La visite sera plus calme...


----------



## Lea64 (10 Août 2022)

De toute facon vous n aurez pas le résultat desuite il vous injecte un produit et vous y retournez 48 ou 72h apres je sais plus et la vous avez le résultat en effet ce n est qu'au 1er renouvellement


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

@Lea64 

QUI NOUS INJECTE UN PRODUIT ? ? ?


----------



## Lea64 (10 Août 2022)

Oui moi je l est fait c est comme un vaccin sur l avant  bras il entoure  et 48h il me semble apres vous y retournez et la on c est si on la ou pas


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Si on a quoi ou pas lea64 ? Vous parler de quoi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

Alors je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez, mais moi je suis à jour de tous mes vaccins.
il est hors de question qu'on m'injecte quoi que ce soit pour je sais pas quoi....
Si c'est un test BCG, je suis à jour aussi.


----------



## Griselda (10 Août 2022)

Je pense que Léa fait une belle blague, à moins qu'on lui ai vraiment injecter un truc qui lui a fait halluciner


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Griselda 🤣🤣


Je pense que son médecin lui a fait le test de la tuberculose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Nanou, pour les justificatifs d'accueil des enfants, tu peux te servir de tes déclarations d'accueil. 
Le ramonage, oui, il me semble que cela à toujours été demandé.

Tout le reste, les notes aux examens ,etc c'est déjà dans leurs dossiers, avec un peu de chance, elles vont pouvoir chercher un dossier dans un placard. 

Prise en charge de l'enfant : n'est ce pas l'EP 1 ? (l'ancienne formule)...


----------



## isa19 (10 Août 2022)

bonjour,
"Les assistantes maternelles n'auront plus à se soumettre à l'obligation vaccinale par le vaccin antituberculeux (BCG) *à compter du 1er avril 2019*."
Pour le ramonage j'ai eu mon renouvellement oct 21 et on ne me la pas demandé alors que j'ai une cheminée (foyer fermé)


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

@isa19 
Ils disent que pour le ramonage, ils "peuvent" le demander. Donc autant pouvoir le produire.


----------



## Jess (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
J’ai fait la 1ere partie de formation en avril 2022 lors de la formation la pmi nous a expliquer qu’il fallait s’être présenter à deux module du cap aepe si nous l’obtenons renouvelé pour 10 ans et si non renouvelé pour 5 ans .
Et en plus nous devons justifier avoir participé à des formations diverses exemple : la méthode montesori, le jeux de l’enfant , l’handicape etc ...
S’être inscrit au moins à 1 formation du greta lorsqu’il nous envoi le dossier des formations à choisir pour justifier de notre motivation à être AM .
+ je doit faire la 2eme partie de formation


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bon pour ma part je pense qu'il faut fournir le plus de documents demandés mais je passe mon tour pour l'injection d'un truc inconnu. Il n'y a tout de même pas un vaccin spécial assmat. 
Pour le ramonage il est possible de dire qu'il se fait par exemple en octobre.


----------



## Nounic (12 Août 2022)

"Pour le ramonage il est possible de dire qu'il se fait par exemple en octobre." 
Tout à fait j'avais  une copie de mon certificat de ramonage  effectué après l'envoi du dossier de renouvellement et il a suffit de la remettre le jour de l'entretien.


----------



## Lea64 (17 Août 2022)

En effet c était pour la tuberculose encore obligatoire y as 5 ans apparemment sa ne l est plus !!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Je vais justement au médecin tout à l heure pour mon renouvellement et dans le certificat médical est demandé

1) que je suis apte à exercer le métier d assmat 
2) que je suis à jour dans mon calendrier vaccinal et notamment pour les vaccins obligatoires
3) que je ne présente aucun signes évocateur de la tuberculose


----------



## Pitchoune974 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour,moi je suis à la réunion et à mon dernier renouvellement en 2021, on m'a pas demander tout ça.
En ce qui concerne les heures de formations ,je ne les est pas fait ,car j'ai déjà mon CAP Petite enfance et on m'a dit que c'était pas la peine.


----------

